# Side-by-side comparison photo of iMac vs. PC?



## freaky (Aug 30, 2007)

A few weeks ago I saw a photo on Apple's website for the new iMac that showed it from the side along with a PC and all it's wires (to show how much less space it takes up). I can't seem to find it anymore and was wondering if someone could post the link if you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 30, 2007)

I found it here:
http://www.apple.com/imac/design.html


----------



## freaky (Aug 30, 2007)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

